# Smileys



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

May be summat to do with my laptop rather than this site but sometimes when i go to add a smiley the box comes up half cut off but other times it is the full box with loads of smileys in it? any ideas?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I had something similiar on mine when i was using internet explorer, changed to mozilla firefox and haven't looked back...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

nice one will give it a bash.


----------

